# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  dvd bluesky

## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια , λοιπον εχω ενα dvd επιτραπεζιο που σταματισε να δουλευει εχτες .
Σαν γνησιος μαστροχαλαστης το ανοιξα φυσικα .

το παλμοτροφοδοτικο φαινετε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα,  μετρησα   τις τασεις που γραφει πανω στην πλακετα στα ποδαρακια και ειναι σωστες. 

Εχει και 2 ποδαρακια που το ενα γραφει    F+   και ενα αλλο F-   τα ποδαρακια πανε πανω  στην οθονη ενα δεξια και ενα αριστερα και δινουν ταση 2volt σε κατι πολυ λεπτα συρματακια που περνανε μπροστα απο την οθονη (   αληθεια τι ειναι αυτα τα συρματακια)  .......????

Ενω εχουμε λοιπον ολες τις τασεις σωστες  δεν δουλευει το παραμικρο ...ουτε μοτερακι,ουτε οθονη ,ουτε τιποτα.

Αυτο που θελω να ρωτισω ειναι , οτι πανω στην πλακετα εχει αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο   http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...20SERIES.shtml 
επειδη *δεν εχω ιδεα* τι ειναι .....υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο το εξαρτημα που δεν δουλευει τιποτα στο μηχανημα..?

οταν το dvd  δουλευε κανονικα  ανοιγε μονο με τηλεχειρισμο. Αρα, αμα εχει και σχεση με τον τηλεχειρισμο  αυτο το εξαρτημα παλι ειναι πιθανον να φταιει.....

ελπιζω στη βοηθεια σας...ευχαριστω.

----------


## Danza

Aυτό κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι μνήμη που διαχειρίζεται τις εντολές.. με λίγα λόγια κοντρολάρει το σύστημα.. σε αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο πηγαίνει τάση? μάλλον πρεπει να ειναι εκεί η αιτία του προβλήματος

----------


## hlektrologos000

παντου πηγαινει ταση σε ολα τα σημεια αλλα δεν δουλευει τιποτα .

----------


## Danza

Μαλλον κάπου έχει μπλοκάρει αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## erasor

Πάρε ενα ίδιο αλλο 29,90 το εχουν φτάσει.
Ούτε ο κόπος για να το λύσεις  :P

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Πάρε ενα ίδιο αλλο 29,90 το εχουν φτάσει.
> Ούτε ο κόπος για να το λύσεις  :P


καλα και γω τοσο το ειχα  παρει   :Very Happy:     οσο για τον κοπο ...περισσοτερη χαρα νιωθω οταν ανοιγω μια συσκευη ,παρα κοπο. :Wink:

----------


## d.r soutras

> Καλησπερα παιδια , λοιπον εχω ενα dvd επιτραπεζιο που σταματισε να δουλευει εχτες .
> 
> οταν το dvd  δουλευε κανονικα  ανοιγε μονο με τηλεχειρισμο. Αρα, αμα εχει και σχεση με τον τηλεχειρισμο  αυτο το εξαρτημα παλι ειναι πιθανον να φταιει.....


Λέω εγώ τώρα, μήπως χάλασε το χειριστήριο, μπας κ θέλει κανα καθάρισμα καμια μπαταρία, βάλε ένα κινητό με ενεργοποιημένη την κάμερα του μπροστά απο το led και δες όταν πατάς κουμπιά ανάβει το ledάκι;

----------


## hlektrologos000

Δυστηχως δουλευει το χειριστηριο .....drsoutras φοβερη η μεθοδος ελεγχου που ειπες   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
να σε καλα.

----------


## blur image

καλημέρα.
Προβλήματα τετοιου στυλ που εχω συαντησει ξεκινανε απο το ψηιπ τησ οθωνης.αν δεν εχεισ καθολου ενδειξεισ συνηθως ειναι το chip στην πλακετα της οθωνης.δες αν βγαζει τα 5v το τροφοδοτικο.αν οχι αλλαξε εναν 1000μf που εχει.η και την διοδο ακομα.αν δεν αναψη η οθωνη δεν δουλευει κανενα πληκτρο. 
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.
ευχομε να σε βοηθησα λιγο.

----------

